# Recruitment



## Charlote (Feb 26, 2012)

Can you join American recruitment agencies if you live in the UK?
Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Charlote said:


> Can you join American recruitment agencies if you live in the UK?
> Thanks


Do you mean as a candiate or as an employee/contractor?


----------



## Charlote (Feb 26, 2012)

twostep said:


> Do you mean as a candiate or as an employee/contractor?


Can i join so they can help me find a job in america?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Most of the recruiters are not interested in you, unless you have a valid work permit for the US, or if you have very desirable skills and experience (that are hard to find in the US).


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

As a former recruiter, I agree. Too much trouble, too much risk in presenting candidate who might have potential problems with immigration issues. Recruiters work on 100% commission and so the goal is to make a placement. If it takes 6 mths, not interested when I can place a US candidate in.

That said, try contacting your targeted companies directly. Let them know you are in the US in order to interview and be prepared to pay for your own travel expenses. 

Best of luck


----------



## sggirl_next_door (Sep 6, 2012)

This is to Jstarbuck. 

I am currently in a discussion to relocate to NYC, which will likely be a L1 visa as this is an internal transfer. My husband will quit his job and join me and he will have L2 visa, i.e. eligible to work in NYC. 

Currently, he is more senior than me and earns twice my current income. For him, its a bigger risk considering his position, income, etc. We also agreed to move to NYC because we believe it will enhance our CVs (going forward, our CV will reflects experiences working in Europe and Asia, and now, NYC). Everyone has a degree nowadays and we believes that international working experiences will be the next big selling point. 

As a former recruiter, would you recommend for him to start looking for a position now and get a visa in his own right or wait till he moved to NYC under L2 visa? If he has a L2 visa, would he still be able to subsequently get a visa in his own right (this was recommended by some of my colleagues). 

Thanks!


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll send you a reply in the morning so I can get a little more detailed.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

@ss girl next door: when is your relocation planned?


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi

You had a lot of questions, some I cannot answer for you. Sounds like you have a lot to mull over. You did not mention what occupation you and your spouse have. A stint in NYC could be important or not depending on your job. I have never looked at a resume and said, "look he worked in NYC or in L A.". It's about the candidate experience and education. 

Have you looked another US cities? Seattle, Portland, Dallas? There are other areas more economically sound. US unemployment rate is closer to 18% and many companies will not look at foreign candidates when they can find someone of same caliber without the visa hassles. NYC will be difficult from a cost and living standpoint due to hurricane Sandy for quite sometime.
I would have your husband get the appropriate visa so that if an opportunity arises, you will be ready. Also consider a trip and let prospective employers or recruiters to know you would like to interview while there.

Lastly, do your own checking, don't let someone's advice affect what you and your husband decide to do but use it as a tool. We just moved to New Zealand from the Philadelphia area and had a lot to think about before we made the move. We couldn't be happier with our decision. You will know what is right for you and family.

Hope this helps


----------



## sggirl_next_door (Sep 6, 2012)

EVHB> I am likely to start working in our NYC office at 2013 Q1.

jsharbuck> I work in one of the major american banks while my husband works in one of the international asset management firm from Europe. He has 3 law degrees including a master in law from georgetown. In layman's terms, he sets up investment funds for fund managers, wherever they want it to be set up (europe, asia, america, etc). In general, there are fewer jobs because his background and skillsets are very specialized. Similarly, it is also not easy to find someone who can do his job, hence organizations usually spent a significant amount of time & money to find someone with his profile. The bonuses are usually very good (about 6 - 12 months) which is why we are thinking of waiting for his bonus before he resigns. At the same time, we are in the dilemma as there are not many positions out there, requiring his skillset. 

There won't be any jobs for him in seattle, portland or dallas because the "money"/"fund managers" are largely based in NYC/Chicago. Since I will be moving to NYC office, NYC is the logical choice for him to start looking around. 

If he don't start looking now, it might be a good 6 months before he find a good position. In Asia, we know who are the recruiters to approach, for such specialized position. But in NYC, we don't know which recruiters will have the relevant connections (since its a niche area). Flying to NYC is not an easy because we have plenty of miles to redeem for free flights. Nonetheless, for his position, they usually don't expect a face-to-face interview. He was hired out of Europe and all interviews was done via phone/video conferences. He can't transfer within his organization as well because his company only have a small representation office in Chicago. Everything is managed out of Asia. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it an option to negotiate with his current employer, to allow him a construction like e.g. 3 weeks working where he's now, 2 weeks working 'from home' in NY, 3 weeks back to his current location, etc? Not the easiest thing to do, but that way he still can try to find a job in NY, but in the meantime he is not unemployed.


----------



## sggirl_next_door (Sep 6, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Is it an option to negotiate with his current employer, to allow him a construction like e.g. 3 weeks working where he's now, 2 weeks working 'from home' in NY, 3 weeks back to his current location, etc? Not the easiest thing to do, but that way he still can try to find a job in NY, but in the meantime he is not unemployed.


With the current employer, the above is not an option. SG and NY is too far away and a 18 hours flights doesn't make sense. We also do not want to be separated. At the same time, he also reached the peak of his career within this organization, i.e. he can't move further up within the same organization anymore. The next logical step is to move out, and seek for more challenging opportunities. It is also something he is seeking as well. It is more planning when to do it and how to do it. 

All opinions are welcome! I love hearing all of them, positives or negatives. It gives me different perspectives. :clap2:


----------

